# Laying workers



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

Photo of a laying worker problem. Showing a torn open (by beekeeper) queen cell full of eggs. This image is from a fellow beekeepers hive during a visit to his yard.


----------



## kbenz (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks for posting that. always wondered what it would look like


----------

